# Medical Marijuana Uses



## oAUSTiNo (Sep 9, 2010)

can someone post EVERY use of medicinal use of marijuana that it can help?
its for a health project


----------



## Stoner Smurf (Oct 10, 2010)

Marijuana cures:
Boredom
A Bad Case of the Mondays
Overly Moist Mouths

You can find all the answers you seek here. Google is your friend.


----------



## skiweeds (Oct 10, 2010)

as far as medicine? not really much, imo their are better drugs out there. but mj does work. a lot of med users just want an excuse to smoke semi-legally(its not 100% legal because it is still federally illegal) but i cant say i blame them. heres what i honestly say-

combats appetite suppression
nausea, especially for alcohol hangovers
sleep aid
pain relief, not exactly take away the pain, but keep your mind off it and help sleep thru it
depression*

be very careful for depression. many people who suffer from depression also suffer from other anxiety related disorders. even though certain states allow it for anxiety, there is a correlation that in fact, using marijuana increases anxiety and panic attacks. anxiety orders and depression are affected by the same neurotransmitters in the brain, serotonin. so weed may help aid depression, but for some it can also cause panic attacks. marijuana is a drug and should be used responsibly. i myself smoke several times a day but im also not blind to the facts nor do i let if greatly affect my daily life. i quit temporarily each time i have a drug test coming. cant believe its actually so hard for some people.


----------

